# How to store Toscano cigars ?



## Catalin (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello,

I've read on the internet that Toscano cigars do not have to be stored in a humidor. Is that true ?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't think so, in fact, their website recommends storing them in a humidor. However, I have heard that you should keep them in a separate humidor from your regular smokes.


----------



## Catalin (Dec 27, 2012)

I read on wikipedia that a humidor is not needed. 
I would have posted the link but i don't have enough posts to do that


----------



## Catalin (Dec 27, 2012)

This is from wikipedia
" They are considered dry cigars or cheroots which means they do not have to be stored in a humidor. It is very much different from the Caribbean cigars which will dry up and crack if not stored in a humidor. The Kentucky tobacco is not hygroscopic after undergoing special fermentation and can be stored for years at room temperature without losing its quality."


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmm, the 'dry cigar' is a new concept to me. Time for a little 'net research, followed by some real world research.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup,
They are "dry-cured" which means they are as dry as dry can be. :lol:



Catalin said:


> ................ can be stored for years at room temperature without losing its quality."


This part of the definition is more subjective.... As is the theory that they have quality to loose. 
While they can be an enjoyable/novel experience, we shouldn't expect them to smoke like a traditional cigar.

Best wishes, _Dafiddla_


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Huh... Never heard of these. They look like the trash you'd roll a blunt up in, lol...

Are they any good? 

MB³


----------



## Catalin (Dec 27, 2012)

Yesterday i smoked a Toscanello, it was a very tasty little cigar, but very ugly indeed  It was surely dry because was bought from a store that didn't have any humidor. 
A few days ago i smoked a toscanello that was kept in a humidor and i tought it was somehow bitter, from what i remember the dry cigar that i smoked yesterday was better.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I'm glad to hear that it was enjoyable :nod:

Lots of "Puffers" like to smoke em here and there.


:rockon:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I've smoked about thirty of the different Toscano smokes...I like em, and I store them right along with the rest of my stash...works for this Smurf!


----------



## Catalin (Dec 27, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I've smoked about thirty of the different Toscano smokes...I like em,


Which one is you favourite ?


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I love the look of rustic, Clint Eastwood "Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" style cigars.


----------



## MichaeldeL (Aug 21, 2012)

Found some info regarding Toscano cigars on ItalianSmokes.
Seems you have to store it with a humidity between 65%-75% with the cellophane wrapper on.


----------



## goaheadmakemyday (Apr 25, 2021)

Miami Bad Boy BOSS said:


> Huh... Never heard of these. They look like the trash you'd roll a blunt up in, lol...
> 
> Are they any good?
> 
> MB³


They're more than "any good", they're excellent.
Toscano cigars have been around for 200 years.
The company, located in the Tuscany region of Italy, has an incredible history, well worth the read.
Fun fact: they're the cigars Clint Eastwood lights up in all his westerns, right before making an iconic statement about what a lethal mistake it was to cross him, after which he blows the 'bad guy' away.


----------



## goaheadmakemyday (Apr 25, 2021)

Catalin said:


> Yesterday i smoked a Toscanello, it was a very tasty little cigar, but very ugly indeed  It was surely dry because was bought from a store that didn't have any humidor.
> A few days ago i smoked a toscanello that was kept in a humidor and i tought it was somehow bitter, from what i remember the dry cigar that i smoked yesterday was better.


That's exactly right, they're better dry.
Humidity makes them bitter, while taking from its robustness.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

I love 'em!
My favorites are the Duecento and the Antica.
The site, as others stated, recommends storing in a humidor and that's how I store them.
At the local B&M, the Duecento sticks are in the walk-in humidor, in boxes like "traditional" cigars, but the the others, are in cello wrapped cardboard packs, and displayed on the counter, with no humidification.

I've never noticed a bitter flavor in the humidified sticks. Next time I buy a pack of the Anticos, I'll leave them out and compare.

Again, they're great smokes.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I used to always have some in the glovebox. Cut them down the middle and get two good driving smokes out of each.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

goaheadmakemyday said:


> Fun fact: they're the cigars Clint Eastwood lights up in all his westerns, right before making an iconic statement about what a lethal mistake it was to cross him, after which he blows the 'bad guy' away.


This is what got me smoking cigars over 50 years ago. I was watching a Clint Eastwood western with some friends freshman year of college, and after (too) many beers we all decided we had to buy some Clint cigars. We stumbled into town, found a cigar shop and loudly asked for the cigars Clint Eastwood smoked The clerk told us to calm down and said he had just what we wanted. He sold us a box of Parodis, which is the American made version of toscano style cigars. I was hooked from that moment on. I have since smoked the Italian versions and while a better quality I still smoke parodis for sentimental reasons. 

I have been doing a week camping/hiking trip every year since with some of those same college buddies, and we always smoke a few premium cigars in camp after each day's hike. But we always end the night with a toscano cigar for old time's sake. 

Over all those years I have never humidifed them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

They don't need humidified. 

My pop's has smoked parodi/ denobili (same cigar) my entire life. They were all over the house. Open a drawer in any of my dad's garages or shops, odds are there was a parodi or two in it. I've seen him pick a half smoked one outta the grass that he dropped the week before while mowing. Fired right up no harm no foul. 

He'd also smoke em down, flick the ash off and add it to the handful of mail pouch he was shovin in his jaw. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Actually they were Marsh Wheelings. He’s mentioned it in an interview.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Actually they were Marsh Wheelings. He’s mentioned it in an interview.


Did you interview Dino’s dad or Clint Eastwood ? Both would be stuff of legends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Both. 
Together. 
With Telly Savalas.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Rondo said:


> Actually they were Marsh Wheelings. He’s mentioned it in an interview.


And now we know why they were called "stogies"....

_- from West Virginia: A Guide to the Mountain State, Writers' program of the Works Projects Administration in the state of West Virginia. Sponsored by the Conservation Commission of West Virginia, Wheeling section, _New York : Oxford Univ. Press, 1941, _pg. 289, 292
_
*The M. MARSH AND SONS PLANT*
The M. MARSH AND SONS PLANT, 919 Market St., founded in 1840, is the oldest stogie manufacturing company in Wheeling. The company operates in two box-shaped brick buildings, the main plant on Market Street and other at 18th Street. The company employs 600 persons and produces between one and three million stogies a week. In the Market Street plant three brands are produced by machine. In the 18th Street plant the original Old Kentuck, now the Old Reliable branch with which the company began business, is rolled by hand much as it was nearly a hundred years ago. Tobacco from Connecticut, Pennsylvania, Kentucky, and Tennessee is used in the Manufacture of Marsh stogies.
Stogies, sometimes called tobies, originated with the National Road. Wagon and stage drivers demanded a cheap brand of rolled tobacco to smoke, and a Pennsylvania manufacturer began to roll long thin twists of tobacco, conveniently shaped to carry in a driver's boot (a favorite spot for carrying knives, pistols, and other small objects), which sold four for a cent. These became popular with the drivers and were at first called Conestoga cigars, for a type of wagon common on the Pike. Later the name was corrupted to stogie. Stogies are sold all over the United States, but have their heaviest sale in Pittsburgh and northern West Virginia region where they originated. Wheeling has five stogie manufacturing companies, producing most of the stogies consumed in the country.


----------

